# --- A Hand-drawn Plant Guide ---



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*--- A Hand-drawn Plant Chart ---*

*----------**----------**----------**----------**A hand-drawn common aquarium plant guide---------**----------**----------**----------

feel free to ask questions about a specific type of plant here  *

* ---------------------------------------------------------------------*

* Please use these charts for your plant IDing covenience. *

* --------------------------------------------------------------------- *



* --------STEM PLANTS--------*
Leaves grow from a central stem, Usually fast growing plants, can be propagated by cutting the stems and replanting. 















*--------ROSETTE PLANTS--------*
Leaves grow from a central point in circular arrangement. Usually dies if roots are lost.














*--------HARDSCAPE PLANTS--------*
 Plants that are normally attached to hardscape
Anubias and ferns should have their rhizome planted above the substrate to avoid rotting.














*--------FLOATERS--------*
Plants that float on top of the water, the leaves take in atmospheric CO2 whilst the roots obtain nutrition from the water column. 











*--------NON AQUATIC PLANTS*--------

*Aqua Fern *(Trichomanes javanicum)

*Green Hedge* (Alternanthera ficoidea var. Green)

*Mondo Grass* (Ophiopogon japonicus)

*Peace Lily* (Spathiphyllum cochlearispathum)

* Lucky bamboo* (Dracenea sanderiana -green or variegated)​


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

This is pretty helpful and the drawings are cute, thank you for the reference!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

So cute! Also very educational. I didn't realize how many different types of floating plants there were, or the difference between water lettuce and frogbit. I now know I have water lettuce, not frogbit. Bummer. 

Though I am a little confused about the red root floaters. I have some of what I thought was giant duckweed, but it is quite red when grown under certain circumstances. 

Maybe draw some of the non aquatics? People are always buying them. Add aluminum plant to the list. Though tbh, I have been growing it partially submerged for a while now. It was fully submerged and then it grew out of the water. Doing better than the one I have that is fully emerged. Obviously it only needs a leaf or two above water.

And last suggestion: bulb plants! Like water lilly, or others.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

This is amazing! Not only are the illustrations wonderful, but you boiled down all the pertinent info. I get really overwhelmed with some plant guides, but this is just perfect!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Kytkattin said:


> So cute!
> Maybe draw some of the non aquatics?
> And last suggestion: bulb plants! Like water lilly, or others.


Thanks 
I got sick of drawing hahaha! I'll ask a mod to add in the aluminun plant though.
I was going to put the bulbs in rosette plants.... i *might* do that later. lol

theres also a million types of ludwigia and rotalas XD cant draw them all...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sticky sticky sticky! This is so helpful, good looking, and informational! Will definatly help me plant my planned npt.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

@ kytkattin: giant duckweed soes turn red  however red root floaters have bushy red roots, hence the name  its unmistakable.


----------



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

great drawings!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

looks nice


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks  still have to add a few more plants... like cabomba...
haha


----------

